
Building an air raid siren (2012) - nkurz
http://woodgears.ca/siren/index.html
======
donquichotte
This is Matthias Wandel, woodworker extraordinaire. He has a youtube channel
at [1]. His projects are as well executed as they are diverse. He built band
saws, tricycles, shacks, chairs, and the videos are very entertaining. [1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel)

~~~
baldfat
I always find the videos inspiring for the creative ways he goes about solving
his problems. He communicates the problem and the fix in about 5-10 seconds.

------
exar0815
In Germany, voluntary Firefighters are still called to service with those air-
raid sirens on rooftops. So whenever I hear a sound like that, i'm basically
halfway out the door. But for emergency purposes, we still have a hand-cranked
siren, and Its an absolute marvel of mechanics, and about as loud as the
rooftop-devices, while still operable by a single man.

